# How Much Do You Folks Really Know about Aquarium Plants?



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

*"Ever wanted to know how much you know about the aquatic plants hobby. This short quiz shall rank you from a simple algae grower to a top guru."* LeftC, I am calling you out. Take the quiz man.
http://www.allthetests.com/quiz10/quizpu.php?testid=1094864949


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

23 out of 27 but I disagree with a few questions and guessed right on a few too.

Ex. I have never noticed any ill effects from excess K. Peat can cause your kh to go down. 

IF you want a good quiz the one APC just did was very challenging and well researched.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

slickwillislim said:


> 23 out of 27 but I disagree with a few questions and guessed right on a few too.
> 
> Ex. I have never noticed any ill effects from excess K. Peat can cause your kh to go down.
> 
> IF you want a good quiz the one APC just did was very challenging and well researched.


O.k. thanks. I just posted that for fun.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't mean this quiz wasn't good. I just meant if you want another good quiz APC has one. 

I like little tests like this they are fun to spend a couple minutes working on.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea I didn't like some of the questions either. Some of the pictures/questions were unclear as to what they were asking. Also he made a few mistakes with his answers.

This question really got me annoyed.



Random poster Q said:


> Question 23: Plants can uptake most nutrients both from the substrate with no need for their existence in the water column. However there are some nutrients that must exist in the water column for the plant's health. Which of the following is *not* such a nutrient?
> 
> Options were Nitrogen Calcium Magnesium & Potassium.


This question isn't clear in the least, "most nutrients *both *from the substrate " both what? Is this some kind of typo or is part of the question missing? Also if you think about it, all these nutrients can and are taken up by plants roots and are not needed in the water column for health. So technically all the choices here are correct, but you get marked down if you don't guess nitrogen. Thats some fresh bs right there. Grrr!!

Quite a few other mistakes/unclear things in his questions, but #23 really riled me up.

Otherwise it was an interesting mix of Q's


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Interesting quiz. I got 17 right.:bolt:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

16 - I got slammed on most deficiencies, wrong bacopa, and defining the light colors 840- 860...


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, 14, and I guessed on almost all of them!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

15 - I felt bad 'till I saw some other scores.
I got some plants & deficiencies wrong. At least I got the _Bacopa _right (as seen in my sig. since ~day one).


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

19, which isn't bad considering I only have 3 amazon swords. =P


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I disagree with a few of those questions as well. When we put together the APC quiz we did our best to leave subjective questions out of the quiz. 

I got a 20 / 27. I adjust my score by about 3 or4 questions I don't agree with.


----------

